# How wierd would this tank look?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, a maple stand with the bottom base of the tank in maple trim but the top frame is in black.

I can't find a LFS that's remotely near me that can order me a maple top frame for an all glass tank. I had one of my LFS say sure we'll get that ordered for you, 5 weeks later now and they don't have an exact ETA but will at least be several weeks more. I can find a black one online but wanted to get some feedback on it...this tank is going to be in my living room, so I do want it to look nice.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't think that would look too bad, but you could always go to a home improvement store and get stick on laminate to convert the black frame into a maple frame.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I never thought of that...excellent idea!

Yeah this darn top frame is becoming a PITA!


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

In my opinion you're not fooling anyone with the "wood" frame... it's plastic and everyone knows it's plastic. I happen to really hate "fake wood".


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

You could just make a wooden hood that hides the top plastic trim...

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

kingdave said:


> In my opinion you're not fooling anyone with the "wood" frame... it's plastic and everyone knows it's plastic. I happen to really hate "fake wood".


It being plastic isn't the question nor the point. What I'm getting at is that you have the base frame and the stand that match, then you have the top frame that is totally off.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Cook.MN said:


> kingdave said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion you're not fooling anyone with the "wood" frame... it's plastic and everyone knows it's plastic. I happen to really hate "fake wood".
> ...


I'm sorry to offer a criticism without a constructive suggestion... my bad. Perhaps you could paint the bottom trim black to match the top trim, and avoid having any "fake wood".


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

i have a black stand with a tank with wood trim... its very noticable


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

TheeMon said:


> i have a black stand with a tank with wood trim... its very noticable


My 125 is the same way... I hide it by keeping it behind the couch which makes for a wonderful view of the fish and hides my black stand...

Cook, if I were in your position I would at least look into making a simple canopy for your tankâ€¦ this would not only hide the imperfection but would do so as an upgradeâ€¦


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

TheeMon said:


> i have a black stand with a tank with wood trim... its very noticable


Yeah that's what I thought it might be. This tank is going into my living room and want it to look as nice as possible. I'm picking up an oak trim (as the maple is discontinued) and hoping I can either get a maple canopy or get some stuff at home depot to make it blend in with the rest of the setup.


----------



## crewdawg (Aug 27, 2007)

I would look into the veneer. You can order it online, or find a hardwood store near you. It usually comes somewhere in the 3/16" thickness range, and as such is pretty flexible. Just cut it to fit (not much harder than cutting heavy construction paper) and use a 2 part epoxy to attach it. Use a squeege like you would for window tint to smooth it out and release any trapped air. Once it's dried, simply stain/oil it to match the stand. (Also works on the light hood if you want that to match.)


----------

